# Need advice, rescued hedgie



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

I got Annabel about a month+ ago from a friend who works at the local SPCA. Annabel and her two siblings (I think) were discovered abandoned at their doorstep when they opened up in the morning with nothing more than their cages, a bit of food and bedding, and since they don't take exotics my friend asked me to adopt one, and so I did  But due to the circumstances, I have not a clue about Annabel's prior owners, eating habits, behaviour etc. except that she's slightly overweight, ate Whiskas and used to live in wood shavings.

I know one month-ish is a bit soon to bond with a hedgie, let alone an older one (no known age, maybe 1-2 y/o), but I need to cut her nails really badly as they're getting rather long but the sink and water method simply won't work because when I attempt to cut her nails or even so much as try to take her out of the sink I get bit. It's happened twice already. Totally uncooperative. Bribery and flipping her on her back and trying to cut doesn't quite work either.

She also tends to bite very hard (she lets go on her own) and usually draws blood  I try to spend at least 15-30 minutes a day handling her and letting her run around supervised so she's gotten a wee bit friendlier than when I just got her, but that's all. She's still fairly jumpy, hissy and prickly otherwise.

So yeah, I have a biting/nailcutting/trust/general behaviour issue :? she's nowhere near a rotten hedgie but I'm completely confuzzled.

Any advice? I'm at my wits end D:


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Hmm, would it help if you had someone else distract her with treats in the sink while you swooped in to clip her nails? I know how difficult they can be, but maybe a second set of hands would help this time around, and that will give you some more time to build trust with her for the next time they need trimming.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

I definitely think it sounds like a two person job. Treats from one person, while you clip. Also, One of the girls in Hedgehog Happenings group posted a vid where she showed that you can use a sock or a neck tie to wrap around the hedgie for something to hold onto to keep them from balling up. Like scruffing, only with something to protect your fingers.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Thistle is nearly impossible to trim too, the only method that kinda works for me is I get the clippers all set and ready, and when I first wake her up I steal a nail or two before she realizes what's happening. I'll give her a treat quickly after so she doesn't hate me. Then I wait a day or two and do it again. It is frustrating, I feel for you.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I've used the 'burrito method'. Other people here might call it something different (if they even do this).

I have my hog stand on the kitchen counter on a piece of folded fleece (so 2 layers). When she starts walking and her front feet leave the fleece and touch the counter, I pull the fleece up around her on both sides, wrap it around a little, and pick hedgie up. It literally looks like she's the stuffing of a burrito about to fall out with her head and front feet poking out of the end of the fleece 'tortilla' shell. I know it can't be comfortable, but it was effective. Her head and front feet poke out and the fleece being wrapped around her semi-tightly keeps her from balling up and poking me since Im holding the wad of fleece on her back. I'm able to get to her front toes this way with a cuticle scissors (much easier to use than a clippers and cuticle scissors don't make that scary clipping noise). Back feet are pretty hard to do this way unless you can get the hedgie wrapped up just right lol.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

hanhan27 said:


> I've used the 'burrito method'. Other people here might call it something different (if they even do this).
> 
> I have my hog stand on the kitchen counter on a piece of folded fleece (so 2 layers). When she starts walking and her front feet leave the fleece and touch the counter, I pull the fleece up around her on both sides, wrap it around a little, and pick hedgie up. It literally looks like she's the stuffing of a burrito about to fall out with her head and front feet poking out of the end of the fleece 'tortilla' shell. I know it can't be comfortable, but it was effective. Her head and front feet poke out and the fleece being wrapped around her semi-tightly keeps her from balling up and poking me since Im holding the wad of fleece on her back.


This is brilliant! I'll be trying this out tonight for sure!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

One method is to take the hedgie and wrap your left hand around the belly, place her against your chest facing away. You have to be firm so she cannot roll into a ball. With the other hand you can cut the nails. Better yet, get a second person to clip them when you are holding her in this manner.

I know a lot of people may disagree with me on this one, but if all else fails you could take her in to the vet. They could gas her, do a total examination, which may not be a bad idea since she is a rescue from unknown origins, and they could cut her nails at that time.
I know people say there is a risk of going under, and there is, I am sure, but the benefits sometimes out weigh the risks. Both of my hedgehogs have been gassed w/ no ill effects. The first one had to have 2 surgeries, the second one is just a pain.  
You can try the other methods, but it is probably a good idea to take her into the vet anyway because of her background and unknown health issues.
Good luck. BTW, my hedgie Daisy HATES having her nails clipped and it is a huge ordeal every time! :| 
-Susan H.


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice 

I think I'd have to go with the burrito method (because the two man sink tactic didn't quite work out for me XP and I cut a nail too deep cause she suddenly moved) but I am going to schedule a vet appointment on Sunday for a checkup and I'll ask them if they can help me with the nails. 

Will keep you guys updated


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Here's the super-late update; cause I was out with the flu for the last few days and wasn't computer capable 

The vet I brought her to said her skin and breathing was fine, but didn't want to help me trim her nails and neither did they want to try gassing her for a proper exam =\

I think I might have figured out why she's bitey though. Water seems to absolutely terrify her; and she gets really agitated if she's out for more than say; 15-20 minutes at a go. Not sure what's the cause of it all, but I wager she simply doesn't like being held anyway.

Haven't had the chance to try the burrito method yet (every time I cough she freaks out) but I've been letting her run around our rough concrete balcony every other night in hopes that it slows down her nail growth a bit; she's an avid digger by all counts so I hope it's helping. Wish she didn't get so dirty every time she went out.


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello again,

I know the thread is super old but I just had a crazy bad experience with Annabel. I was trying to cut her nails (as usual its horrible difficult) burrito method won't work, flipping over doesn't really work and scuffing doesn't work either. Today I was trying to scruff her and then she screamed this high pitched squeal and I dropped her =_=

I'm seriously contemplating using gloves to get her nails done simply because she's still quite a biter. I really have no idea what to do anymore at this point and I think she hates me because she keeps running to hide when I so much as get near her house =(


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

*still?*

OMG, still after all this timeI am sorry that you dropped her. I have done it myself and I know it is scary. My first hedgie screamed like that when the vet scruffed her once. She was a huge drama queen like that. I am sure he did not hurt her, she was just scared because I did not usually do that to her.
Anyway, I am not sure what you can do to bond w/ her besides put her in a hedge-bag and let her sit on your lap in that while you watch TV, etc.

Try to make getting out of the cage a more pleasurable experience by letting her free roam in a room for instance, give her a few mealies when you take her out and when you put her back in the cage, etc.
Bathing and grooming are always traumatic. I don't know if I would resort to the gloves - that may make her even more skittish than she already is. Try just doing a couple of nails at a time. Like every 3 days or so, try to cut at least 2....I always do their nails in the sink when they are being bathed, after they have exhausted themselves trying to escape - you just have to figure out what works for you I guess. Good luck and hang in there. Who knows what she experienced before you got her. Like I said, if all else fails, have you taken her to the vet yet?

You can also try giving her treats to lure her out when you are near her cage. You don't have to hand feed them, just put them in a small bowl and talk to her. If she won't come out just set them outside her little "house" and maybe eventually she won't freak out as much when you come in the room. Mine does that too though - she runs and hides...I think it's somewhat normal.

Good luck,
Susan H.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

If you use gloves, try fabric ones and sleep with them so they smell like you. Leather or rubber gloves will smell really strongly and potentially make the problem worse.


----------



## Equinox96 (Dec 20, 2013)

I just read this trick and I thought it might help. You do the burrito hold but cut a hole in the fabric so when you hold her one of her legs pops out. It would probably be a lot easier if you have help, so if someone can hold her you would have both hands to work with. 

Another trick I've read is to put them on top of their cage, their feet will fall thru the grill holes and you could quickly cut. I don't know if this is a good idea or not, so maybe wait till someone else confirms this one.

Try cutting only one or two nails at a time then give big treat


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Hmmm burrito with holes for legs. Its worth considering, thanks!

I've been doing the 'one toe a day' method to keep her feet under control. It's a pain in the tush because her nails grow so fast! XP anyway I finally managed to find a vet who's willing to do nail trimming so I'll letcha guys know how that turns out soon


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Aw I'm sorry! I had a rescue hedgie too and nail clipping was always rough. What worked for me best was clipping them during her foot bath. She was usually too distracted by the water to notice me getting close to her feet. Plus, the water made her nails really pliable and easier to clip. Even so, I was usually only able to get one paw done before she got wise, haha. Good luck with Annabel!


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Hedgehog burrito with leg holes is a success!  it still takes ages to get her feet clipped but they get clipped!  I'm so happy there's headway you wouldn't believe it


----------

